

Is Burning Man on the cusp of becoming a permanent Utopian community? - c0riander
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/08/will-burning-man-become-a-permanent-community.html

======
ccvannorman
tldr: No. "..would require a lot of money".

Anyone who's been to bm can see in an instant how utterly unsustainable the
lifestyle is with today's tech.

